# Problems with a Coby MP600-4G MP3 Player



## Acid0057

I'm having some trouble with a Coby MP600-4G MP3 player. I've just got all my music loaded onto it and it was working fine. Today I went to start it up and it just stayed on the Coby startup logo. I reset it using a paper clip on the reset button as instructed in the manual. When I started it back up it did the same thing. It won't even recognize when I have it connected via USB to my computer or my wife's computer on multiple USB Ports.

I've left it on for hours at a time and it always stays on the Coby screen. I've even tried holding the reset button for 2 minutes and still the same thing. I haven't seen anything like this on the Coby support site and I though I would try here before sending them an email or calling them.

Any help would be appreciated. Oh and the battery is dead now and I can't recharge it since you have to recharge this model by plugging it into the computer :sigh:


----------



## annmamacita

i also have a problem with my coby mp600 4G mp3 it says file system error and i dont know how to fix it can anymore help please


----------



## Acid0057

To tell you the truth Annmamacita, I gave up and just got another MP3 player that isn't Coby. I'm not buying from them again, horrible support from them. They kept saying it was my computer and didn't want to replace their product. Its a paper weight for me now.

EDIT: Have you tried using Windows to do a format of your MP3 player in FAT32? It might work.


----------

